

ZangZing Unveils Group Photo-Sharing for People Who Don’t Like Photo-Sharing - donofrip
http://www.nytimes.com/external/venturebeat/2011/04/26/26venturebeat-zangzing-unveils-group-photo-sharing-for-peop-8916.html?ref=start-ups

======
donofrip
sign up for beta here: <http://www.zangzing.com/#!227-Yrving-T-Santa-Cruz-CA>

